# Throwing up after worming tablet



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening,

Fed Shelby her worming tablet with her tea at 6pm today and she has just thrown it all up. Normally she wrenches a bit so I can get her at least to the kitchen however this evening it seems to have just come up, on to the carpet :nonod:. The tablet itself was broken up and mixed in the wet food and then the dry kibble mixed in with that. The food is the normal stuff she eats and Dodge seems to have kept his down *touches wood*.

My main question is shall I feed her another worming tablet once her stomach is settled? I dont want to give her another if the first has already been absorbed.

Thanks.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww, hope someone will come and help you soon. Personally if this happened to me I would be asking the same thing cause I wouldnt have a clue either!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, thought I'd better check, as it doesnt give any info on the leaflet, with the tablets, about this sort of thing.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, now i'm getting a bit worried she wont settle and is a bit shivery. Her ears are cold to touch and i'm trying to warm her up, however her feet pads arent too cold so now wondering if it is just the fact she has an empty stomach thats making her shiver. 

I showered her about 7.15pm (not thinking that she only had tea at 6pm) and maybe she licked some of the shampoo whilst I wasnt looking, causing her to feel unwell. 

Shes had a small amount to drink and is sniffing around quite a bit. I have let her out a couple of times since she threw up and she goes off to the edge of the lawn, probably looking for long grass to eat.

Any ideas what it can be causing her to be unwell considering the above.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope someone today can answer my intial query regarding the worming tablet. 

Thankfully Shelby is back to her normal self today!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

BUMP!!!!! Guys........


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks HarryHamster2 , for some reason my threads always get ignored!!


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

What worming tablet did you use? Has Shelby vomited before after being giving wormers? It's often recommended by some of the manufacturers to wait another week before re-dosing (unless vomited 10 hours or something after administering).

Hope she's feeling okay today :smile5:


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

BlackCat said:


> What worming tablet did you use? Has Shelby vomited before after being giving wormers? It's often recommended by some of the manufacturers to wait another week before re-dosing (unless vomited 10 hours or something after administering).
> 
> Hope she's feeling okay today :smile5:


Thanks Blackcat, yes she is fine today thankfully.

The wormer is Drontal and shes always had them without any problems. I'll wait a week before giving it to her again.


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad she's back to her normal self today


----------



## canvasdomain.co.uk (Mar 25, 2010)

Ratdog said:


> Evening,
> 
> Fed Shelby her worming tablet with her tea at 6pm today and she has just thrown it all up. Normally she wrenches a bit so I can get her at least to the kitchen however this evening it seems to have just come up, on to the carpet :nonod:. The tablet itself was broken up and mixed in the wet food and then the dry kibble mixed in with that. The food is the normal stuff she eats and Dodge seems to have kept his down *touches wood*.
> 
> ...


the same happened to my dog the last time i wormed him i was not sure what to do either and left it but he due to get wormed again so fingers x same thing wont happen again


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

yup same happened to my pup too must upset their stomachs but no ill effects after just checked with vet and gave her half at a time which seemed to stay down


----------



## canvasdomain.co.uk (Mar 25, 2010)

canvasdomain.co.uk said:


> the same happened to my dog the last time i wormed him i was not sure what to do either and left it but he due to get wormed again so fingers x same thing wont happen again


wormed him today and tablet stayed down:thumbup:


----------

